# Die Horrorlandung



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2017)




----------



## Spezi30 (6 Okt. 2017)

für die Passagiere und Piloten wird es nicht so lustig gewesen sein...Kompliment an die Crew


----------



## Rumpelmucke (6 Okt. 2017)

Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung ist schon lustig. Nein, das war kein Heldentum. Das war eine sehr schlechte Landung. Und bevor jemand fragt: Ja, ich fliege beruflich, seit 23 Jahren...


----------



## weazel32 (6 Okt. 2017)

Bin mit dem schon mehrmals geflagen.
Das Flugzeug macht vieles per Computer:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2017)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung ist schon lustig. Nein, das war kein Heldentum. Das war eine sehr schlechte Landung. Und bevor jemand fragt: Ja, ich fliege beruflich, seit 23 Jahren...



Auch bei solchem Wind mit so einer großen Maschine?


----------



## comatron (8 Okt. 2017)

Während dessen war's nicht lustig, hinterher schon eher.


----------

